# Too stupid for Cambridge



## SolaScriptura (Feb 13, 2014)

So, tonight I was online and I discovered that Cambridge requires a _minimum_ of a 3.8 GPA in Masters level work in order to be considered for admission into their PhD program.
Unfortunately, I only earned a 3.74 ... So I'm .06 too stupid.

Too bad I was taking Mohler and Schreiner and Nash and Ware and Block in hard classes instead of easy courses at Liberty with the Caner brothers... I might have made it to the big leagues!


----------



## Eved (Feb 13, 2014)

SolaScriptura said:


> Too bad I was taking Mohler and Schreiner and Nash and Ware and Block in hard classes instead of easy courses at Liberty with the Caner brothers... I might have made it to the big leagues!



At least you learned your lesson.


----------



## Galatians220 (Feb 13, 2014)

Oh, Ben. Please don't think of it like that! You were only online; you did not have the benefit of interviewing in person for the Ph.D program. "Hard and fast rules" are not "hard and fast rules" anymore, anyway. 

I've had an over-32-year career and I've loved every minute of it. Way back when, when dinosaurs roamed southeastern Michigan, I took the LSAT and scored well enough only to get into the Univ. of Detroit Law School or Wayne State. Not Harvard or Yale or Duke. Couldn't scrape up the money for even U-D's tuition, but what I _have_ done (State Bar of Michigan-admitted paralegal) has been an absolute blast. *Please don't give up on anything for which you miss qualification by 0.06!* *No, no!* Reorient yourself! Get your game face on! Back in the seventies, I was taking existential phenomenology rather than art appreciation and arguing with Jesuits and getting Bs instead of As and graduating _magna_ rather than _summa_ and missing perfect verbal scores on LSATs by 1%... But it meant nothing over the long haul. I even made more money back in the day than I would have as a lawyer. You WILL be a "big-leaguer!" I smell it coming in the wind for you!!!! You've just got to let go of certain things - a lot of them, for they are less important than any hair on your head (although, of course, only the Lord has those counted). You will be so happy if you do!

Blessings and prayers for you - and don't let any sort of *faux* discouragement near you!


----------



## Gforce9 (Feb 13, 2014)

SolaScriptura said:


> So, tonight I was online and I discovered that Cambridge requires a _minimum_ of a 3.8 GPA in Masters level work in order to be considered for admission into their PhD program.
> Unfortunately, I only earned a 3.74 ... So I'm .06 too stupid.
> 
> Too bad I was taking Mohler and Schreiner and Nash and Ware and Block in hard classes instead of easy courses at Liberty with the Caner brothers... I might have made it to the big leagues!



Cambridge, huh?........Can you lift your pinky whilst sipping your tea and eating crumpets? If not, you may not be cut out for it anyway, Ben


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 14, 2014)

I've been to Oxford once (Missisisissiisisipi).


----------



## ProtestantBankie (Feb 14, 2014)

You must feel like quite the simpleton with a 3.74 GPA.


----------



## davdavis (Feb 14, 2014)

This isnt just a sneaky way to brag about your grade point average is it? In spite of my university education I remain too poor to be a Republican, but too smart to be a Democrat.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Feb 14, 2014)

What Margaret said, plus it is in the LORD's eyes what "big league" really is – and I think you're already there.


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 14, 2014)

I guess this is where you expect us all to post replies stating that we do not, in fact, think you are too stupid to go to Cambridge?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 14, 2014)

No pity party needed, though I do thank you (Margaret) for the encouraging pep talk. 

I posted the OP after reflecting on how the choices we make determine what options we have in the future. You see, in all honesty, I'm usually very proud of my GPA from seminary because it was earned while I was working a job, heavily involved in church, and trying very hard to be a good husband to my wife and a good father to our increasingly large family. I wasn't a single guy living in the dorms who could spend his free time in the library (as some of my peers were able to do). 

Yet the reality is that I made my choices and those choices have consequence for my future options. 

Fortunately, I think I could get into Edinburgh with my qualifications. Not quite the international prestige of Cambridge, but not a bad consolation prize either!


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Feb 14, 2014)

SolaScriptura said:


> Yet the reality is that I made my choices and those choices have consequence for my future options.



I have known a few guys whose relatively low GPA's have prevented them from pursuing doctoral work, and one of them made the comment that they were encouraged in seminary that it was better to get B's and take care of their family, than to get A's and neglect their families. He only wished that the person who gave this advice had also told them that this might keep them from pursuing their doctorate. In all seriousness though, you are to be commended for maintaining such a high GPA in light of your other responsibilities, and there are many fine colleges and universities that would be glad to have you.


----------



## Jake (Feb 14, 2014)

I might can pull some strings to get you into Oxford*, as I live nearby. 

*That is, an A.A. degree program at the Oxford College in Oxford, GA.


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 14, 2014)

Ben,

Edinburgh is a VERY nice consolation prize. What do you want with another degree? Enrichment or employment? There are more than enough PhDs around these days and employment is not working out so well for many of them. Schools are hiring adjuncts for a pittance and skipping the more highly compensated folks looking for full time + benefits.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 14, 2014)

DMcFadden said:


> Ben,
> 
> Edinburgh is a VERY nice consolation prize. What do you want with another degree? Enrichment or employment?



Personally, I love the idea of doing what O Palmer Robertson has done, and ultimately I would really like to do something like that. But I'm not making plans or anything. These are more properly identified as "dreams" at this point.


----------



## Philip (Feb 14, 2014)

UK university system: very often they want you to have a UK master's degree anyway. It's very easy to start as a master's student and end up adding a year for the dissertation.

Also Edinburgh (New College) is possibly even better for theology/Biblical studies than Oxbridge.


----------



## iainduguid (Feb 14, 2014)

DMcFadden said:


> Ben,
> 
> Edinburgh is a VERY nice consolation prize. What do you want with another degree? Enrichment or employment? There are more than enough PhDs around these days and employment is not working out so well for many of them. Schools are hiring adjuncts for a pittance and skipping the more highly compensated folks looking for full time + benefits.



As a graduate of both institutions (Edinburgh undergrad in Engineering and Cambridge Ph.D.), I can commend both. My suspicion is that letters of recommendation and having a clear thesis proposal are always more important than gpa (my thesis supervisor asked me when we first met "What's a gpa?" - they don't have those in Britain). 

I would echo the advice to know why you want to do it: there are more unemployed Ph.D.s than you can shake a stick at, though if you are willing to go abroad, the worldwide church has a great need of well trained men. One attraction of the British system is the ability to study what you want (in my case, three years of intensely studying the Bible, especially Ezekiel, rather than endless hours of Ugaritic and Eblaite).

One additional piece of advice that no one told me ahead of time (though the Lord's providence was wonderful): your thesis supervisor is more important than the institution. He will either make or break your experience: don't judge on academic reputation - find some present or past students and ask about accessibility and attitude towards students.

One other plus of Cambridge for Biblical Studies: Tyndale House. An incredible resource and support through the lonely journey of Ph.D. studies. And I'd also recommend thinking seriously about church options as well. That is an important factor for you (and your family).


----------



## Hamalas (Feb 14, 2014)

If you could make it into Cambridge this would be the church to check out: CPC


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Feb 14, 2014)

iainduguid said:


> three years of intensely studying the Bible, especially Ezekiel



And a lot of us are grateful for one of the results of this, Iain: your Ezekiel commentary, which is excellent!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 14, 2014)

DMcFadden said:


> Edinburgh is a VERY nice consolation prize.



Especially since it is the home of Heart of Midlothian and my own external examiner.


----------



## davdavis (Feb 14, 2014)

If its any consolation I wouldn't be too enthusiastic about Cambridge. An institution that could go from Oliver Cromwell to Kim Philby is probably in decline.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 14, 2014)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > Edinburgh is a VERY nice consolation prize.
> ...



And Hibs...


----------



## Edward (Feb 14, 2014)

If all they care about is GPA and not the quality of the school, why don't I set up a university and sell you course work for a new Masters. If you do the work that I require (and you should be able to complete the course work and writing requirement in a couple of weeks), you should be able to earn a high enough GPA to qualify. Texas has some rules about degree granting institutions, so we may need to set it up in another state.


----------



## arapahoepark (Feb 14, 2014)

SolaScriptura said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > Ben,
> ...



What did Mr.Robertson do?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 15, 2014)

arap said:


> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> > DMcFadden said:
> ...



The part most germane to my interests: He's been teaching at African Bible College (both in Malawi and Uganda) for several years. Several of his books have been published while he's been training African pastors.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 15, 2014)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Reformed Covenanter said:
> 
> 
> > DMcFadden said:
> ...



The University of Leith is a second-rate institution ... a bit like the local football team.


----------

